# Planet X Kaffenback in progress



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

Got this frameset on closeout at ~USD260. Here are the build specs...

105 rear d
aerozine compact crankset
deore shifters
brooks b17 honey
oury brown grips
lx/xt v brake set

the rest you can see from the pics... haven't decided on the riser bar or go with a flat bar with a nice sweep... 

thoughts? oh yeah, a pre build pic....


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> thoughts?


I like it, alot. 
If it were me, and I was building it to be a commuter, I would put some mustache bars on it. I also like the seat stays, and the color, it'll look great with a honey brooks.


Nice choice on soccer shoes as well (That's based on the assumption that they are Copa Mundials)


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

*classic....*



threesportsinone said:


> Nice choice on soccer shoes as well (That's based on the assumption that they are Copa Mundials)


aah... a soccer fan. them mundials are great, I got my first pair in 95 and still THE choice now in 08. Its like using a brooks saddle


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

sweet build in the making. i like the cafe-n-back frame, which i used to think kaffenback was some german name...


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

*halfway there...*

I'm not feeling the riser bars, it feels okay atm, but long distance? I don't know...a nitto north road type bar seems on the cards...

still have to source for fenders, racks....and a new wheelset... as the hand me down wheelset is apparently whack....

the grips, not brown enough.. haha


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Man that looks nice. Why not go with drop bars?


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

FrontRanger said:


> Man that looks nice. Why not go with drop bars?


top tube too long for drops, unless I go for a short and sharp rise stem. anyway, i intended not to go with drops for this one. 

one mistake I made was to chop off the steerer tube, now has limited my options further.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tainted said:


> top tube too long for drops, unless I go for a short and sharp rise stem. anyway, i intended not to go with drops for this one.
> 
> one mistake I made was to chop off the steerer tube, now has limited my options further.




but that stem looks fairly long... IIRC, this is very similar to a Cross Check, right? I was looking at this same framset a couple of yrs back


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> but that stem looks fairly long... IIRC, this is very similar to a Cross Check, right? I was looking at this same framset a couple of yrs back


Yup, that's a 100mm, I'm trying to get my 90mm salsa cromoto chromed, and its going back onto the bike.

this is a 51cm (54cm traditional) frame. I had a 50cm cross check (with drops) before and it was too small. a 52 would have been just perfect. This 54 is great with flat/mtb bars.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tainted said:


> Yup, that's a 100mm, I'm trying to get my 90mm salsa cromoto chromed, and its going back onto the bike.
> 
> this is a 51cm (54cm traditional) frame. I had a 50cm cross check (with drops) before and it was too small. a 52 would have been just perfect. This 54 is great with flat/mtb bars.




looked longer to me... 100 ain't abnormal for that size


----------



## kvojr (Jul 17, 2007)

tainted said:


> aah... a soccer fan. them mundials are great, I got my first pair in 95 and still THE choice now in 08. Its like using a brooks saddle



Bike looks awesome, love the color. Where'd you get it?

I too used to be a Copa guy until I forgot to put them in my bag one hungover Sunday morning and borrowed my buddies Puma Kings... Never wore the Copas again.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

tainted said:


> I'm not feeling the riser bars, it feels okay atm, but long distance? I don't know...a nitto north road type bar seems on the cards...


The Jitensha Bar would look and feel great it i think.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

or soma sparrow... kinda wide and 25.4 clamp tho.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a sweet buildup. 
I snagged one for my gf (well, now ex) a while back and it was set up as a single speed. Just dropped a cassette, rear derail. I had lying around, ordered some gripshifters and she was read to go. 
I am also very jealous of the seat stays; they look so sexy. Plus that color is great-and you did an impeccable job matching the Brooks.


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

kvojr said:


> Bike looks awesome, love the color. Where'd you get it?
> 
> I too used to be a Copa guy until I forgot to put them in my bag one hungover Sunday morning and borrowed my buddies Puma Kings... Never wore the Copas again.


i got the frame on closeout here --> http://www.thebikeboutique.com/prod...id=26&osCsid=f1e8c4ed7fe60ad1dc5c3e33ac270e82

I don't know about shipping because I got the frame locally.

with regards to puma kings, I love the old versions, the new ones look too "modern". haha.


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

meat tooth paste said:


> The Jitensha Bar would look and feel great it i think.


that my friend, is a brilliant option, needs a shim, but briliant nevertheless. thanks!


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> or soma sparrow... kinda wide and 25.4 clamp tho.


I'd probably flip the bars over for greater rise, i'm looking to achieve a more upright riding position. 

why did I chop the steerer tube?!! :mad2:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Sweet build. I believe I have the Soma Sparrow on my Kona. Something close, anyways. It's pretty comfy.


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

*this should be it...*

.. I'll see how the rack holds up, other than that, this gives the most comfortable riding position. I wished the stem/bar/post was polished silver though.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

That is a pretty bike. I've nearly bought one of those frames several times. When I lived in London, there was always one parked next to 'my' spot in the Imperial College bike parking cage. That was in the old blue colour which I liked less, but it still made me want to go out and get one!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow...you did a great job......I really like this bike.....


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks all. now I need some slim fenders, i did have some which i put one. but it was too fat to fit in between the fork legs and for the rear, my brake arms banged against the fender when i pressed the lever.

any recommendations for something that can fit at least a 28c? silver or black?


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Beautiful bike, but somehow it looked more comfortable next to its bed.


----------

